# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle  BST Dongle Released V3.27.00 - Discussion Here

## mohamed73

*Where Download:* 
Official Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Mirrors:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Mirrors: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Mirrors: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Mirrors:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *How To Starting:* 
> Download and Install latest installer.
> Open BST install path (X:\BST\Drivers\), Install BST Dongle / PL2303 / Phone drivers, if needed.
> Connect your BST Dongle and then run BST sw.
> Click "Update Firmware" when sw request firmware update.
> Click "Update" waiting few seconds until firmware update done
> Click "Exit" will auto run BST sw.
> Activation BST Dongle, if request.
> All done, Enjoy!   *Information:*
BST Dongle driver:- X:\BST\Drivers\Usb Key Driver\
PL2303 driver:- X:\BST\Drivers\PL2303_Prolific_DriverInstaller_v1.  8.0.exe
Phone driver:- X:\BST\Drivers\Samsung\, X:\BST\Drivers\HTC\   *P/S:*
> How to install the BST software on Windows 8: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
> Old BST user can auto online update to latest version.
> Add BST install directory to the anti-virus software trusty directory please if you pc installed anti-virus software. 
Best Regards
GsmBest Team

----------

